# MasterClass | Danny Elfman Teaches Music for Film



## Abdulrahman (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## KallumS (Nov 1, 2019)

Danny Elfman Masterclass


----------



## Abdulrahman (Nov 1, 2019)

KallumS said:


> Danny Elfman Masterclass


Thank you sorry I didn't know


----------



## Abdulrahman (Nov 1, 2019)

KallumS said:


> Danny Elfman Masterclass


I am unable to delete the post though


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 3, 2019)

Started watching it. Loving it!


----------



## VinRice (Nov 3, 2019)

It looks a lot more informative about music and process than Mr Zimmer's class, though I think Hans's series was a huge deal for the Masterclass business.


----------



## ScoreFace (Nov 4, 2019)

Very cool, thanks for the post! I love Dannys music, he was one of the few guys coming up with something really new


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 8, 2019)

Really enjoying the masterclass.
More practical and informative than Hans' class.
I also like his sense of humor.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 8, 2019)

ScoreFace said:


> Very cool, thanks for the post! I love Dannys music, he was one of the few guys coming up with something really new


Actually, in the beginning of his scoring career (Pee Wee), he was strongly influenced by Nino Rota, even though he doesn't discuss it in the masterclass...


----------



## GtrString (Nov 8, 2019)

So much looking forward to this!
The HZ class was awesome!


----------



## Abdulrahman (Nov 9, 2019)

I would pay for a Harry Gregson-Williams MasterClass immediately!


----------



## axb312 (Nov 9, 2019)

Hoping for a black Friday sale on this?


----------



## robgb (Nov 9, 2019)

Abdulrahman said:


> I would pay for a Harry Gregson-Williams MasterClass immediately!


----------



## Eptesicus (Nov 9, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Hoping for a black Friday sale on this?




Yes i atoo am interested to know if they have sales on this.


----------

